# Egyptian Musk



## NeosoulSister (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good place to purchase this scent? I've tried the scent from thesage.com, but the scent isn't as strong as I'd like.

Thanks


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 17, 2008)

I was searching for this scent for ya and found this its interesting:
Things You’ll Need:

http://www.ehow.com/how_2192586_egyptia ... l?ref=fuel
Dried Patchouli Leaves 
Wilted Rose Petals 
Glass canning jar with lid and ring, also known as a fruit or Mason jar 
Carrier Oil, such as a high quality Olive Oil or Sweet Almond Oil 
Vitamin E (One Softgel) 
Large Bowl or Pot filled 1/2 way with hot tap water. 
One Square of Cheesecloth 
Ribbon or String, 8-inch length 
Plastic Funnel 
Decorative Bottle 
Scissors

Natures garden candles has this scent and I love their fragrances!


----------



## sarahjane (Mar 18, 2008)

I love Oregon Trails Egyptian Musk.  It smells exactly like the Egyptian Goddess oil from Auric Blends that I have been wearing for years!


----------



## Cat (Jul 20, 2008)

Try mixing a basic musk with touches of sandalwood and ylang for a nice Egyptian Musk blend.
Good luck!
Cat


----------



## divaxtrema (Jul 22, 2008)

You can get Eygytian Musk from Natures Garden 

http://naturesgardencandles.com/


----------

